# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Society και σκαρθι με φλώρο....

## juamx214

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! 
Μετα απο παρότρηνση έβγαλα το ζευγάρι society και άφησα μόνο τις καρδερίνες... Λόγω έλληψης χώρου το έβαλα σε μία ζευγαρώστρα πού έχω όμως μέσα τον φλώρο και το σκαρθί μου. Να τα χωρίσω η δεν επηρεάζουν την αναπαραγωγή τους; Τους έχω βάλει και την φωλιά. Να τα χωρίσω η όχι με το χώρισμα;

----------


## ria

εγω θα σου ελεγα να τα χωρισεις και να τα αφησεις μονα τους αν σκεφτεσαι αναπαραγωγη...τον φλωρο τον φοβαμαι λιγο σαν συμπεριφορα με τα μικρα αυτα πουλακια..για τα σκαρθακια ειναι σχετικα ηρεμα πουλακια και επειδη εχω μια μικρη εμπειρια δεν μου εχουν παρουσιασει θεμα σε συγκατοικιση...

----------


## jk21

ακομα και τα πιο ησυχα πουλια να ηταν (και γω τον φλωρο τον φοβαμαι ακομα και εκτροφης να ειναι ) πανω απο 2 πουλακια σε μια ζευγαρωστρα θα δεχομουνα μονο για ελαχιστες μερες λογω καποιας αναγκης .ειδικα οταν εχουμε ιθαγενη και θελουμε να ασχοληθουμε με την εκτροφη τους ,ενας χωρος ανα ζευγαρι για μενα πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλυτερος απο μια ζευγαρωστρα διπλη για καναρια .

για μενα κατι τετοιο πρεπει να ειναι το ελαχιστο

----------


## juamx214

Δηλαδη μπορώ να βάλω στο ένα διαμέρισμα τα society και στο άλλο να αφήσω το φλώρο με το σκαρθι΄Επειδή θέλω τα society για αναπαραγωγη.....

----------


## jk21

ΣΠΥΡΟ αν ρωτας εμενα ,η γνωμη μου ειναι να βαλεις σε ενα μεγαλο κλουβι σαν αυτο που σου δειχνω μονο τον φλωρο με το σκαρθι και τα sosiety finches σε αλλο κλουβι .εκεινα και σε διπλα ζευγαρωστα λιγο μικροτερη απο αυτο να τα βαλεις ειναι οκ .ο φλωρος ακομα και σε ενα τετοιου μεγεθους κλουβι ισως ερθει σε συγκρουση με το σκαρθι

----------


## juamx214

Με παίθανες δημητρη.... Αντε να ξεθάψω τα κλουβια τώρα.... !!!!! Οκ αυτο θα κάνω!

----------


## jk21

εχω ακουσει για επιθετικους φλωρους και διεκδικητες χωρου  και δεν φοβαμαι μην πεθανεις εσυ αλλα κανενα σκαρθρακι

----------


## χρηστος

> εχω ακουσει για επιθετικους φλωρους και διεκδικητες χωρου


θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα γιατί εμένα 1 ζευγάρι φλώρους μου ξεπουπούλιασε 1 ζευγάρι καρδερίνες major που είναι και μεγαλόσωμες όχι σκαρθακια και society

----------


## 11panos04

Εγω θα σου προτεινω και το αλλο...Βαλε χωρισμα,γιατι απ ο τι κατααλβα πο τα διαμερισματα που λες,το κλουβι παιρνει χωρισμα,βαλε λοιπον χωρισμα απο συμπαγες υλικο να μη βλεπονται,και βαλε στη μια μερια το φλωρο,στην αλλη το σκαρθι,αν ειναι αρσενικκα,θα κελαιδουν κιολας,και σε ενα  κλουβι μονα τους το ζευγαρακκι σου,να κανουν αυγα,μικρα,ο τι θες με την ησυχια τους.

Φιλικα

----------


## juamx214

Να σας πω οτι του το είχα του φλώρου για επιθετικο πουλι θα σας γελάσω... Δεν του φαίνεται! Θα τα χωρισω τελικος... Αν και λόγο έλειψης χώρου θα βάλω το σκαρθί με ένα καναρινι που έχω..

----------


## panos70

Αεκτζη ολα τα πουλια που πανε για ζευγαρωμα θελουν ησυχια και τον  δικο τους χωρο ,και καλλη επιτυχια

----------


## juamx214

Θα σας πω τι έκανα....
Χώρισα το ζευγάρι και στην άλλη μερια άφησα το σκαρθι με ένα καναρίνι... Ο φλώρος είναι σε άλλο κλουβι μόνος του... Βολεύει ή όχι;;; Εμπλεξα με τα socity......!!!!

----------

